# Wanted: Brooks or Rolls, please save my arse!



## Joe24 (4 Sep 2009)

Hello hello hello

I'm looking for either a Rolls, or a Brooks saddle(B17 or a B17N maybe, a Honey one would be lovely!) so help make my bum more comfy when I'm out on on my bike.

Remember, I am a poor student, so I don't have a HUGE amount to spend on one. 

So, anyone with one?

Thank you


----------



## 4F (4 Sep 2009)

I have a black B17N that you could have for not a lot. I have tried it for 1000 miles and just cannot get on with the bloody torture device. £ 20 and I will throw in a nearly new can of proofhide and the brooks wet weather saddle cover (if I can find it)


----------



## Joe24 (4 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> I have a black B17N that you could have for not a lot. I have tried it for 1000 miles and just cannot get on with the bloody torture device. £ 20 and I will throw in a nearly new can of proofhide and the brooks wet weather saddle cover (if I can find it)



PM on its way.


----------



## ChrisKH (4 Sep 2009)

Well if Joe doesn't want it I'll definitely take it off your hands.......


----------



## Speck (4 Sep 2009)

If Joe doesn't want it and Chris doesn't want it, then I'll have it and then if I don't like it, I'll sell it for £40.


----------



## bagpuss (4 Sep 2009)

Rolls for £10?


----------



## montage (4 Sep 2009)

bagpuss you are selling the rolls for £10? Ill grab that if joe doesn't.


----------



## Joe24 (5 Sep 2009)

I think im going for 4Fs Brooks, so ill turn the Rolls down.
So Montage, its all yours(please get it before Tharq or whatever that greedy rolls buyer is called)


----------



## bagpuss (7 Sep 2009)

montage said:


> bagpuss you are selling the rolls for £10? Ill grab that if joe doesn't.



Montage you have PM


----------



## MichaelM (10 Sep 2009)

I have a swift in green, and a team pro in back - one of them is surplus to requirement if anyone's interested.


Michael


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Sep 2009)

yes me


----------

